# Shopzilla



## Half Baked (Nov 15, 2006)

When the shopzilla banner is up, I can't get to the search box because it is covered.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 15, 2006)

Are you able to block ads with anti virus tools?


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 15, 2006)

I have popup blocker but I am still getting banners up top.  Now the BOOTS ad is up...and I can't get to search.  If it's fine for everyone else, I'll have to check into another blocker.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 15, 2006)

No banners coming up here. What pop up blocker do you have? Norton here.Maybe recheck your blocker to see if it's on.I know how you feel, hate those pop ups. When they come up can't you just x them out?


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 15, 2006)

These are advertisers here, I believe.  Now the boot one is on the side.  I'll have to work on it when I get home.  Thanks Thumper!


----------



## GB (Nov 15, 2006)

Jan have you considered switching to Firefox for your browser? There is something you can load on Firefox very easily and you will never again see any popup or ad that you do not want to see.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2006)

This is a recurring problem and switching browsers is not the answer.  The Ad display needs to be modified so it's not "always on top"  The Search drop down window should be on top of the ad when activated.


----------



## GB (Nov 15, 2006)

LOL it was the answer for me  Solved that and many many other problems as well.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 15, 2006)

When I downloaded the newest version of FireFox I also installed the extension Adblock (there's another one that goes hand-in-hand with this one too) - no more shopzilla ad or any ad covering the search feature.

BUT, that being said, you can still use the search feature.  Just click on the right side of the box - this places your cursor there even though you can't see it - type the word you want to search (again, you won't be able to see it so spell it correctly  ).  Hit your "Enter" button and the search will continue.

Also, you can go to another page and search from there - one that doesn't show that banner.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ...this places your cursor there even though you can't see it - type the word you want to search (again, you won't be able to see it so spell it correctly  ). Hit your "Enter" button and the search will continue.
> ...


 
Wouldn't it be simpler to fix the ad so it doesn't block the search function?


----------



## GB (Nov 15, 2006)

I am not that is something we really have control over.


----------

